# Something Hanging off fish



## NEWBEE FISH (Sep 4, 2010)

This morning when i checked on my fish he seemed fine greeted me thru the glass but when i checked on him a minute ago i noticed some white/pinkish something hanging under him (or what looked to be coming out of him) next to his ventral fins 

any one know what this is....


----------



## Saroar (Jul 27, 2010)

I think your betta is, for lack of a better word, pooping. 
Although i'm pretty sure it's a bad thing if the poop is white. D:


----------



## Chicklet (Feb 9, 2009)

If it's white poo than he may have a parasite infection,
When you say pinkish, , Does it fall away or is it still hanging,
The Camallanus worm is a reddish/ pink color, it can retract back inside the fish, If it's hanging out it's releasing eggs, Does it move while hanging from the fish?,

If it's just poo then it may be a good idea to treat for a parasite,
If not you can always google "Camallanus worm" and see if it looks the same


----------

